# biting during sex



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not the least bit shy or inhibited, but I admit that after 21 years with the same partner this comes as something quite unfamiliar to me. I know communication will be the key to compatibility here, but aside from that does anyone else have any thoughts on this? Like it? Hate it? How far does it go? Love to hear some comments.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I think anything goes between two consenting adults. Personally, I'm not a huge fan of it. As long as he doesn't bite me hard enough to draw blood or leave a mark, I'm ok with letting him do it to me. I won't really do it to him. I unintentionally dig my fairly long, rather sharp nails into his skin...I figure that's enough torture.  

It does seem odd that your partner suddenly wants to do this after 21 years together. Have you had problems in the past? Maybe this is an indication that things are getting better and there's more comfort and trust in the relationship, allowing true feelings and desires to come to the surface now? 

Or it could just be that your partner saw a reference to it somewhere, heard a co-worker or friend talk about it or something like that, and thought it might be fun to try.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

No. This isn't about my wife from whom I'm now seperated. This is about my new love interest. Hence the unfamiliarity. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Oh, ok. Sorry. I misunderstood the wording. 

In that case, I would simply look at it as an opportunity to try out new things, and explore things you've wanted to do.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I love it, I bite and claw and I like to be bitten back. I don't want to be attacked or have marks left behind but I like the shocking sensation of a nice nip


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

I like it... the husband not so much. He says I bite too hard in the heat of the moment.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> I love it, I bite and claw and I like to be bitten back. I don't want to be attacked or have marks left behind but I like the shocking sensation of a nice nip


 She bit my lower lip and left a bruise. I didn't know til I got home the next morning. I admit I kind of chuckled. I suppose the little memory it created was part of the charm 
I guess as things progress I can simply ask what she likes, but in the meantime... where and how hard? Lips, neck ears seem obvious. Don't want to cross any lines here


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

bitting is hot. I get little nips in the beginning, and they get harder the more excited he is. love.this. some are hard enough to leave a mark but never hard enough to break the skin. He's never gone too far. I like the marks although i halfway fuss at him for putting them there, lol


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

KRinOnt said:


> She bit my lower lip and left a bruise. I didn't know til I got home the next morning. I admit I kind of chuckled. I suppose the little memory it created was part of the charm
> I guess as things progress I can simply ask what she likes, but in the meantime... where and how hard? Lips, neck ears seem obvious. Don't want to cross any lines here


try hard sucking first. neck, underside of breasts, back of knees, her wrists, or the back of her knee are all really good place to start. accidentally on purpore leave her a little love cherry on her hip to give HER a reminder of how hot she its....oooo thats another good place. 

Hope that help:smthumbup:


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

janesmith said:


> try hard sucking first. neck, underside of breasts, back of knees, her wrists, or the back of her knee are all really good place to start. accidentally on purpore leave her a little love cherry on her hip to give HER a reminder of how hot she its....oooo thats another good place.
> 
> Hope that help:smthumbup:


Oh it helps. Thanks so much.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

7... no wait, 8 years, no wait... TEN yrs ago (hell time flies as you get older)...

10 yrs ago with my first girlfriend, we really got into the bloodworks. Biting, clawing, ripping, wrestling, and it was really intense. I still have some fondness of the past which the missus doesn't like the idea of however, but it was good memories. Some people like it, others don't but thankfully it's not essential.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife goes from being hot to on fire when she does this to me. I am not allowed to ask her to do it though as she says that kills the spontaneity of the moment. I keep my mouth shut.

She has never left teeth marks, but I've had some great chest and thigh bruises for sure! Incredibly intense!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I like getting my nipples lightly bit and so does hubby. And occasionally he likes a little bitting on his b****.

Nothing to draw blood or leave bruises and teethmarks, but a little biting in certain strategic places can be quite the turn on.

Instead of just sucking her nipples, lightly nip them with your teeth, if hers are as sensitive as mine, she'll go wild!! If she doesn't like it, you'll know right away...


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

It's fun to bite your partner on the neck when you are doing her from behind.

Bites, scratches, spanking, screaming. . .sex is pleasurable, right?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

biteing is awesome...i love it my h isnt that into it, like if i bite him, but he returns the fav, and i love it..and the b***s thing, yes there is ok, neck its alright...but there.

thats so funny...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't bite him, he bites me, he bites my neck, and he often leaves a mark. 

And yes, it feels great! 

It feels great that my man is wild about me!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> It's fun to bite your partner on the neck when you are doing her from behind.


Aye, or against the wall, with her nails clawing at your back... 

Ah... good times, feels like 2 lifetimes ago however


----------

